# the road home Part 2?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, just finished reading "the road home" by Clay Cissel, off the download list that someone put up earlier, and want to continue to follow "Jake's freeing of his lady" and possible return..Is there a second part? Googled clay cissel, and the road home, and found nothing on either one. help?


----------

